# My top selling heat transfers for sale



## sgreen2308 (Dec 22, 2012)

I am in the process of winding down my t-shirt business. It was a blast while it lasted, but my full time job has left me little to no time to run my business. So I am selling my equipment, blank t-shirts, and unused heat transfers. 

So, if you go to my web page at www.glow-threads.com and take a look at my designs and if you like any of them I can sell you the left over heat transfers with the designs on them. All heat transfers are professional done with plastisol ink...many of the designs glow in the dark (my target audience was music festival patrons -Bonnaroo, Peach, Mountain Jam, and the All Good Music Festival). There is a contact page on my website if you are interested.

Enjoy the t-shirt business, I know I did. Also, if you have any questions about the business don't hesitate to ask.

Steve


----------

